# AR 15



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am in the market for an AR-15. There are many different brands out there to choose from. I have been recommended a Stag Ar but I wanted to see what opinions y'all have about Stag and what AR you would recommend(around $1000)


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

For the price, get yourself a Bushmaster, and you will be fine. Saw some at Academy recently under $1000. Be prepared to spend more for the goodies that go with them. Kind of like buying a Harley!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Rock river arms is my suggestion. If you are in Houston look at Class 3 weapons. John is a nice and helpful guy.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I paid $1004 OTD for my RRA CAR A4 about 6 months ago.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an Armalite upper on a Bushmaster lower AR15 and Armalite AR10. Love them both. Of course, optics and accessories is where you will spend a lot more!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Rock River Arms and an Armalite. Both are fine guns and I enjoy shooting both. I never owned a Bushmaster and prob never will. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Get the original,Armalite i have one in a Hbar and a Colt Hbar imo the Armalite is built better than he Colt.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

patriot arms in galv..has a dpms ar, a case and two 30 round mags for either $890 or $980 i think it was 980 but i dont honestly remember


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I asked that same question a few weeks back. You will find a lot of the information you are looking for in the In the market for a .223 thread.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

RRA CAR A4. Can't go wrong especially with the RRA two stage trigger.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

X2 for RRA !! You can also go to AR15 dot Com and get tons of info......enough to make your head spin LOL


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

stag kicks butt.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

well there sounds to be a lot of different opinions on what gun would be the best. I guess I need to do A LOT of research. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> well there sounds to be a lot of different opinions on what gun would be the best. I guess I need to do A LOT of research. Thanks for your input.


....when you get it all figured out, please let me know. I've been researching different AR10 (.308) makers and I still can't decide. lol.......Think I've got it narrowed down to Armalite or DPMS....maybe??.....You could spend days on different sites with tons of info. Good luck,,,,Jim


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

it is like asking witch is better chvy dodge,or ford every one has a prefference.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

you can build a nice MForgery for about $650. Theres tons of online vids or you can get one from agi.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Smith & Wesson.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7

Pecos


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao......I should have known.........


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Stag is fine, RR, CMMG, Armalite, tons of good weapons out there. CMMG makes a really good rifle and they have some in their bargain bin for $600 and $650 right now. Stag and RR are great also, get them at www.ar15sales.com There's no reason to pay $1000 for a starter AR anymore.



Pecos said:


> 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7 1/7
> 
> Pecos


My witchcraft sensor was going off and I automatically was redirected to this thread!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright,,I'll bite. What's 1/7?? Desired twist rate for a "black gun" barrel??


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

1/7 twist rateyou can shoot a heavier bullet. Up to 77 grains hence the reason everyone is saying 1/7. 

1/9 you can shoot up to about 69gr max I think. 

Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

stangfan93 said:


> 1/7 twist rateyou can shoot a heavier bullet. Up to 77 grains hence the reason everyone is saying 1/7.
> 
> 1/9 you can shoot up to about 69gr max I think.
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong.


 I thought that's what it was... Thanks for the reply,,,,Jim


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*AR*

RRA....go to class 3 Weapons.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

UUUUUHHHHHHHHH.......*IF* you can get a 1/9 to shoot 69 gr projos, hold on to it!* IT IS ONE OF A KIND.*

Pecos


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Different grains of projectiles perform better with different twist rates. Your bolt guns such as Remington 700 or whatever in .223 come in 1/12 usually and seem to fling .223's just fine. But generally speaking the heavier (longer) the .223 projectile the faster twist rate you want. If you're gonna be shooting 77 grain bullets then the 1/7 is the way to go, 55 grains is what I shoot and in my experience 1/9 shoots more accurately. Since I can't find any .223 or 5.56 ammo locally over 62 grains it's a mute point anyway.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well the worm is wiggling now, just bought a handle and rear sight....now I can shoot.......


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Best article on AR's

http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?t=81462


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Best article on AR's
> 
> http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?t=81462


Yep, lotta good info in there.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

X2 Great info! That guy really put alot of time and effort into that. He should have sold that as an article to a magazine first.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I talked to Patriot Arms in Galveston yesterday and they were very helpful. As of now I have my selection down to DPMS, Rock River Arms, and Bushmaster. I just need to do a little more research before I get one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sale on Rock River going on until April 15th that includes the optics mount of your choice:
http://www.rockriverarms.com/images/products/rra_coupon3.pdf


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Well I talked to Patriot Arms in Galveston yesterday and they were very helpful. As of now I have my selection down to DPMS, Rock River Arms, and Bushmaster. I just need to do a little more research before I get one. Thanks for the help.


I'll save you the trouble, eliminate DPMS and Bushmaster and go with what's left over. I don't own a RR so no brand loyalty coming from me, just from my research.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

justletmein said:


> I'll save you the trouble, eliminate DPMS and Bushmaster and go with what's left over. I don't own a RR so no brand loyalty coming from me, just from my research.


I agree on eliminating the Bushmaster. A few months ago I went shooting with a friend who has a Bushmaster, it seemed a little cheap compared to my S&W M&P.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Fisher, here are a couple pics of my RRA that I just bought. I added the handle and rear sight. I will shoot it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

So I would use this for hunting deer and pigs plus shooting it at the range. Would the 1/7 or 1/9 twist be better for me?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> So I would use this for hunting deer and pigs plus shooting it at the range. Would the 1/7 or 1/9 twist be better for me?


6.8 SPC...

:slimer:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> So I would use this for hunting deer and pigs plus shooting it at the range. Would the 1/7 or 1/9 twist be better for me?


One of the guys here has been posting some death & mayhem shots of deer with the Barnes TSX bullets, he's shooting 52 grain projectiles which will shoot fine (he's probably got a 1/12 if he's got a normal rifle) in the 1/9 but might be too light for the 1/7. Having said that, the TSX comes heavier as well so you can always just load up larger bullets for the faster twist rate if you want. Shooting at the range, for me means 55 grain cheap bulk ammo and my 1/9 shoots that better than my 1/7. However, if you're like Pecos and shooting 600 yards you may want a heavier bullet as it might be a little more consistent at greater distances.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Fisher, here are a couple pics of my RRA that I just bought. I added the handle and rear sight. I will shoot it for the first time tomorrow.


Congrats !!!!  I see a very nice blank platform that you'll have fun customizing  Oh, by the way....I love my RRA..


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is my RRA









I have been shooting alot yesterday. I ran through about 120 rounds it's been a blast. I recently put a new flash suppressor/ muzzle brake on it and the thing is awesome. Almost no kick.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer (Mar 8, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Congrats !!!!  I see a very nice blank platform that you'll have fun customizing  Oh, by the way....I love my RRA..


x2....love my RRA also. I'm shooting a Federal Premium Law Enforcement round which is a 64 grain SP. Pigs never had a chance this year. Not a one even got up, hit the ground dead.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Im an Ar-15 Armorer and I'd tell you to go with the Rock River. Most Ar-15 platforms are performing about the same more or less. Rock River is the best for the money. The Rock River trigger will do more for your accuracy than anything else.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Back from the range...and it shot well. The RRA does have a sweet trigger. Pecos dialed this thing in great. He had an old blind man hittin the target......Thanks for all your help Pecos.........


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

OOOOPPPSSSS......forgot to mention that I got a great deal on my handle sight combo from Black Gold Firearms........best selection and prices in town......Get on down and see Mr. Racer........he will fix you up........


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*AR15*

SMITH AND WESSON MP15 LOVE MINE


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

where do yall buy your assesories at? I need to buy a col. stock for my AR


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

LaRue
Streichers

I'm sure there are a ton of places. I have only picked up a few items.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Http://www.bravocompanyusa.com

midwayusa.com

actually if you go to ar15.com there is a tool bar at the top of the page that has a lot of places/ companys that you can buy gear for your ar.

Also there is Texas Tactical gear not to far from League City. A little bit past Dixie Farm on the north bound side of 45. Jen knows her stuff.

Then also The Arms Room in League city is a good place. I been making my way there for some ar stuff I had them install my new muzzle break because it was $10 and Pasadena Gun Center want $50 to chane my old one out with my new one.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> where do yall buy your assesories at? I need to buy a col. stock for my AR


http://www.rainierarms.com/

http://www.palmettostatearmory.com/


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Http://www.gunkings.com is another one. They're located near Dallas. Free shipping but since it's in Texas we do have to pay taxes in the items we order but they're amazing fast when it comes to shipping. I mean AMAZING!


----------

